# circuit fault



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

You might want to try the UK section here.

Most of us are US sparkys.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum. Also try here.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

Don't take this the wrong way but, your profile says 'domestic electrician'. 
What qualification is that exactly?
Assuming you have done a DI course surely you were told that a socket tester is not acceptable for certifying an installation and should only be used as a quick check????
Use your megger!


----------



## edwardcomer (Sep 29, 2009)

*message to trimix leccy*

You are obviously trying to be clever, so don't take this the wrong way but if you would have read the thread properly, you would have noticed that at athe end of it, I said that "I hadn't had chance to test it yet!!!"
I posted the thread for ideas, not know alls. I look forward to not hearing from you again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I suppose what the others are trying to say is that there's really no merit in speculating what the problem might be. Once you test the ring main and start to troubleshoot, the problem will become quite clear.


----------



## Magic Electric (Nov 24, 2008)

*Fault finding*

You must understand that if you have a falt on the circuit and have not tested it as yet that you would do so befor asking anyone of us here. ITS JUST THE RIGHT THING TO DO!!! once you have no luck with that then by all means ask us and we will be more than happy to help. chance is that you have a insulation problem on the circuit.


----------



## Docara (May 6, 2009)

The RCD will only 'trip' if the installation is energised!!!

Therefore why have you not carried out any of your dead tests! Eg insulation Resistance Readings, Polarity, (R1+R2) etc, etc they would have shown uo any problems that would cause an RCD to trip.

Docara


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

edwardcomer said:


> I have Just finished a rewire and when I have connected the ring main in to the consumer unit, it keeps tripping the r.c.d. When the ring is wired into the unprotected side of the unit, everything works fine and all the sockets test o.k with a socket tester.I have not been able to test all the circuits yet. Any ideas about this problem? Thanks


 
Sounds like you got a neutral earth pressure fault there bud or maybe a neutral just nicked by a set screw,socket testers won't show some of these things up.
As the guys have said a full test with an insulation tester would have shown this up,in the dim and distant past we all have had the misconception of " getting it juiced up coz we need to get the kettle on for a brew ! " old school.

Have a squint behind all your sockets thats affected and use the 'megger' don't just threaten it with it :laughing: :whistling2:


----------

